# Re: Fixed Match



## JohnyBR (Jan 12, 2012)

Tnx for sharing bro, i hope i`ll get out from my hell with Abraham help


----------



## goodless (Jan 12, 2012)

I found the same source and i try it, and i've won thousands of money so far, thank you bro for this post, i hope it will help to the others.


----------



## 100le (Jan 12, 2012)

I saw the site and the pictures of the tickets and it is awesome!!! thank you dude hope i`ll earn some money on the next match.


----------



## flyboy123 (Jan 12, 2012)

thanks dude, this i is so helpful. i already visit the site and i contact him. It seams so real


----------



## goodless (Jan 12, 2012)

why the post was deleted ?


----------



## opakigad (Jan 14, 2012)

is here someone that is buying from that guy?can someone confirm that guy is succesful?


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 15, 2012)

opakigad said:
			
		

> is here someone that is buying from that guy?can someone confirm that guy is succesful?



Which guy?
I dont see a link and you registered on 14th, the link was removed way before that.
Stop spamming with different usernames. Thats exactly the reason I deleted your post.


----------

